

How to Soundproof an Apartment to Muffle Your Wife's Drumming - ciscoriordan
http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2007/06/soundproofing

======
jollyjerry
Anyone have experience with green glue in automotive applications? It's been a
long time dream for me to sound proof my 2006 xB

